# Rear spoiler - activation speed



## russm (Jun 27, 2007)

Audi told me that the rear spoiler automatically rises at 78mph, and that seems to be about what I've observed in practice.

However, I'm finding it is working like a "stop me for speeding" flag for the police.

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the speed at which the spoiler deploys?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

russm said:


> Audi told me that the rear spoiler automatically rises at 78mph, and that seems to be about what I've observed in practice.
> 
> However, I'm finding it is working like a "stop me for speeding" flag for the police.
> 
> ...


It deploys at 78 and then retracts at 60 or 50 (cant remember which). This means that there is no way of telling what speed you are doing unless you see it go up.

The police cannot just knick you for speeding momentarily (unless with camera or radar) they have to follow you speeding for a mile or so.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can deploy the spoiler manually so it means nothing from a legal point of view.


----------



## russm (Jun 27, 2007)

The police aren't using it as evidence for speeding, just as an excuse to pull me over. Got stopped last week and was accused of doing 90 on a dual carriageway. After telling them they were talking bollocks, especially since they based it on their speedo reading from a crappy tranny van, I was just given a producer.

The thing is that I suspect I wouldn't get pulled as much if the spoiler was down (and I'd probably get away with cruising slightly faster too).

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> You can deploy the spoiler manually so it means nothing from a legal point of view.


Yes - very true.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

They stopped you not because of the spoiler, but for the fact they thought you were doing 90. Its unlikely that the average policeman would know that a mkII's TT spoiler rises at 78mph.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

If your assumption is that the plod know it goes up at 78mph, how is changing yours and yours alone going to make a difference to whether they pull you over? If anything, it'll increase the chances of them pulling you over... :roll:


----------



## russm (Jun 27, 2007)

A couple of comments.

First the plod in question made reference to 78, so he clearly had some knowledge. As it happens, when he (a) clocked me and (b) pulled me, I know I was nowhere near doing 90. If he'd chanced his arm at pulling me for 80 I might have agreed, but no way 90.

Second, I was actually thinking of dialling the speed up a bit, so that it stays down at 80. Then if its up and I get pulled, well, I should have paid more attention to who was around shouldn't I!

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The point is the erect spoiler does not prove you was or wasn't speeding - it has a manual function. The police have to PROVE you was doing the speed they claim - you dont have to prove you wasn't.


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The point is the erect spoiler does not prove you was or wasn't speeding - it has a manual function. The police have to PROVE you was doing the speed they claim - you dont have to prove you wasn't.


Correct and also ask them to see the calibration report for the speedo ,they usually cant verify its been done recently without this they havnt a leg to stand on!


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Even if you could adjust the speed that the spoiler deploys I'm not sure I would want to up the speed it deploys at. Isn't the spoiler designed to produce downforce at speed to prevent the wing-like shape of the TT from thinking its a plane and lightening up on the road.

I would like to think that some careful computer modelling has gone into designing the optimum speed so we don't have a reoccurance of the Mk1 serious recall.

Then again it could just be aesthetic :wink:


----------



## russm (Jun 27, 2007)

STOP STOP STOP

OK guys, I'm going to draw the line under this one because there hasn't been a single reply that actually relates to the original question i.e. Can the speed of deployment be changed!

Final words regarding the police though:

1. They never suggested they could use the "spoiler up" as evidence, it was my suggestion that they used it as an indicator to pull me.

2. Manual deployment of the spoiler was the first thing I pointed out to them, but they were already aware of automatic deplyment at 78, and responded "of course you deployed it manually (like we believe you)".

3. After refusing to cough for a 90 fixed penalty ticket they asked if I was suggesting that their speedo was wrong. I said "either that, or one of us was lying". They initially suggested that they would get someone to come roadside and check speedo calibration. I said "bring it on, I've go all night", but oh no, they couldn't get hold of anyone to check, "so we'll just give you a producer ticket this time". Tells a story I think!

4. Getting a speeding ticket is, of course, the chance you take if you break the speed limit. I don't mind that. But, I don't need any more aggravation than necessary, and IF plod does take the "spoiler up" as a further indicator, I just thought that leaving the spoiler down at 80 might help a little.

So thanks for all of the responses guys, but no more please unless anyone can advise on how to change the deployment speed.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

russm said:


> STOP STOP STOP
> 
> OK guys, I'm going to draw the line under this one because there hasn't been a single reply that actually relates to the original question i.e. Can the speed of deployment be changed!
> 
> ...


They cant just pull you without evidence such as radar gun. They would have to follow you speeding in order to knick you for it.

Pulling you over because you spoiler is deployed and saying you were speeding would not be acceptable. Following you for 2 miles would be acceptable.

Your story sounds suss.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

IIRC the spoiler stays down until 80mph if you turn ESP off... and I think you might even be able to put the spoiler down manually (with ESP ON) up to 80mph. Above 80mph the spoiler is up no matter what.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Spoiler rises automatically at 78mph, although this is debatable, because my first mark II would rise at 76mph.

Spoiler comes down automatically after a few seconds at or under 54mph.

And stop speeding! :roll: :wink:

Donald


----------



## RedBairn (Jul 2, 2007)

The speed that your spoiler will rise will differ from other TT's, due to the fact that the speedo calibration is not 100% correct. Hence why the Police have to have their speedos/radar guns re-calibrated every few months and also why they give you a 10% tolerance on speed before they nick you.

So you would have to be doing more than 77mph on a Motorway to get done.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Spoiler rises automatically at 78mph, although this is debatable, because my first mark II would rise at 76mph.
> 
> Spoiler comes down automatically after a few seconds at or under 54mph.
> 
> ...


On mine it raises at 77mph (cruise control number) which is 75mph (GPS verified number). I think mine's an early car: I got it in January.

I'd still like to know which fuse runs the spoiler. it's not listed in the manual!

C


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone a solution for "erecting" the spoiler more?
I want mine higher ....


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

The only failproof solution to all of the issues mention in this thread is to replace the spolier for the fixed wing version.










But, where's the fun in that?  
.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The TTOC did discuss with Audi reducing the spoiler deployment speed for the UK - basically they were in such a fret over the early Mk1 issues, they wouldn't do it unless they had done full wind tunnel etc - which they were not going to do


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> The TTOC did discuss with Audi reducing the spoiler deployment speed for the UK - basically they were in such a fret over the early Mk1 issues, they wouldn't do it unless they had done full wind tunnel etc - which they were not going to do


I'm no aerodynamics expert, but I'd have thought that raising the spolier at a *lower* speed would make no difference to safety - after all, once the spolier is up, it stays up unless you drop below 54 mph. And the fixed wing is up all the time! I think they just wanted to copy the Porsche 911, which raises the spoiler at 75mph and lowers at 50mph. 
.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

RedBairn said:


> The speed that your spoiler will rise will differ from other TT's, due to the fact that the speedo calibration is not 100% correct. Hence why the Police have to have their speedos/radar guns re-calibrated every few months and also why they give you a 10% tolerance on speed before they nick you.
> 
> So you would have to be doing more than 77mph on a Motorway to get done.


RedBairn,
Be careful; they don't have to give you 10% tolerance at all. Last year Manchester did someone for 31 or 32 in a 30! They _tend_ to allow far more than 10% before prosecution, but they don't have to.
Good luck. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Mack The Knife
Last year Manchester did someone for 31 or 32 in a 30! They [i:2ab5i840 said:


> tend[/i] to allow far more than 10% before prosecution, but they don't have to.
> Good luck. :wink:


Where is this information from. Tachometer's on cars are allowed a higher percentage error than this (iirc as high as 10%, but its 7% at least). Therefore I would be very surprised if they could prosecute for a 1 or 2 mph over the speed limit (tachometers in cars generally read higher than your true speed.

:?:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

IIRC the discretionary leeway for a traffic cop is 10% plus 2 mph. i.e. 35 in a 30 zone, 79 in a 70, etc. However, this doesn't apply to speed cameras which are often set to a tighter tolerence of just 10%.
.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Godzilla,

Don't forget that car speedometers over-read, so such an error cannot excuse exceeding a speed limit. In reality any reading from equipment used by authorities (police constabularies, (s)camera partnerships etc) is rounded down to an integer and prosecution made for integer mph. So, say, 30.9mph is safe but 31.0 not necessarily so!

Draconian prosecutions have been covered widely by the press, such as BBC.

ACPO guidelines suggest enforcement above (speed limit + 10% + 2 mph), e.g. above 35 mph in a 30 mph limit. However, they are only guidelines (discretionary as you say) and constabularies are not bound by them.

For example, another guideline is that traffic officers performing speed checks should do so from a position that's clearly visible to the public. Ever seen plod lurking behind a road sign (to hide his H&S fluorescent jacket)?

You may be interested in this site http://www.pepipoo.com/


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Where is this information from. Tachometer's on cars are allowed a higher percentage error than this (iirc as high as 10%, but its 7% at least). Therefore I would be very surprised if they could prosecute for a 1 or 2 mph over the speed limit (tachometers in cars generally read higher than your true speed.


Godzilla, I have a mate who was done for 71mph in a 70 zone. He took the case to court and lost, based on an unwillingness to believe that 1mph over the limit was a safe prosecution. (SP50, 3 points and a fine, IIRC). 

I was in the car at the time of the "offence". He is one of the most law-abiding drivers I know. The night in question was a summer evening, dry and good visibility (about 8pm, still light). We were both shocked when he got his NIP.

It doesn't matter what the dials on the car read; if you speed you're breaking the law, black and white.
The police can and do prosecute for this as evicenced to me by my chum.

The law that the police are forced to work from is totally stupid in my opinion, but if we all want the police to start ignoring the laws of the land we're in a pretty stupid position ourselves. The law itself is wrong; I bear no malice against the plod who got him...

Craigy


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Craigy,

Sorry to hear that. Where was it, and how recently?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Incidentally a Tachometer is something that counts revs. So the RPM guage on your car is a tach, not to be confused with the speedometer.

I don't personally remember that 3000 rpm in 6th is ~76mph. Oh, wait... :lol:

My understanding of speedoes is that they are not supposed to under-read but are allowed to over-read by up to something like 10%, (in other words they don't mind if you think you're going faster than you are.)

By comparing the speedo on my car versus my GPS, I can tell you that my TT over-reads by about 3mph at 75mph (it's displaying 78mph when I'm going 75mph).

My old 5-series BMW (an E39) was slightly more accurate: 76mph displayed, 75mph real.

On my old S1 Lotus Elise the speedo was absolutely bang on the money all the way from 10mph to 120mph. No over or under-reading at all. On the other hand, there were no different wheel sizes available as options from the factory for that car so they didn't have to engineer a big safety factor in like they have to on cars where the wheel diameters vary a bit.

YMMV

C


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Mack The Knife said:


> Craigy,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Where was it, and how recently?


It was 2004 on the A74M in Scotland. If you've ever been on that road you'll know how big a joke the whole sorry mess is.

C


----------

